# Airport Express, iMac and Netgear WPN824



## timmason (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello
I have set up a wireless network to share a Wanadoo Livebox internet connection between two iMacs (one Intel, the other pre-Intel) and a PC. As the house has thick walls, I could not get sufficient signal from the Livebox alone, so I have routed it through a Netgear WPN824. 

Yesterday I decided to add an airport Express Base station in order to play music on my stereo. When I connected the station to my stereo and plugged it into the mais, the Intel iMac was able to see it, and began the process of joining it to the network. However, the setup programme would not accept the Netgear network password. I believe that there are problems with the way the two systems (Netgear and OSX) interpet the elements of the password.

So I started again. However, now the iMac no longer sees the Base station at all. I have tried resetting the base-station, but this makes no difference; it has simply disappeared. Does anyone have any idea what is happening?

Thank you 

Tim Mason


----------



## robditch (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Tim,

Sorry i dont have the answer to your post question!
however it'd be extremely helpful for me if you could explain the setup proceedure required to route the livebox through a wpn824.
i was about to sell mine, but if it will help my signal around the house, it would be great!

best


Rob


----------



## timmason (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello Rob

I am afraid I cannot remember exactly how I did this. I found the information I needed on the French Netgear forum ; http://www.netgear-forum.com/forum/index.php?act=idx
in a tutorial written by "magicsam". If you can read French, it'll help; if not, I guess you can hope to find an answer on the American Netgear forum.

Best wishes

Tim Mason


----------

